# Goats



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I am not sure where to put this post, so maybe someone can point me in the right direction.

I have 2 dogs, 1 cat, 2 guinea pigs, fish and an old parot. I am moving in May to Lincolnshire where our new home has near 7 acres with stables and kennels. It's lovely and rural so safely away from any roads.

I am thinking about getting GOATS! pigmy goats. I have got books and read all I can on line, but I would appreciate any advice or tips if someone out there has goats...do I re-home goats or is it best to have them from kids? they seem lovely friendly animals but will they mix with dogs and cats???? any stories will be very welcome.
xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they mix fine with dogs and cats, and most other animals, you will need a good strong high fence, as goats are beggers for escaping to get to eat something they shouldnt :lol:

i would always say rehome if you can, it really doesnt make a difference what age you get them, they make great pets, the only thing is i think you do need a license for them as they are cloven hoofed livestock, and you will need a DEFRA license to move them, that includes bringing them home, if you need to take them to a vet clinic ect


----------

